# The American railroad passenger car ( part 2)



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I was looking for information on Bell self propelled passenger and baggage cars. Did not find much but I came across this fine book in Google books: 
The American railroad passenger car ( part 2) I guess there must be a part one also ;-)

Anyway this is the link for those interested: http://books.google.nl/books?id=bz0OBGxRjjcC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false

Paul


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That, its "part 1" companion, and "The American Railroad Freight Car" are "must-haves" for anyone interested in how railroad equipment operates. Glad to see it on Google Books, but there's no replacement for a printed paper copy of these books. I believe they're still in print, or at the very least fairly widely available. 

Later, 

K


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Paulus, 

From the look of it you are in Holland, therefore the nearest Amazon could be in the UK. 

On that assumption here is a link to the books - http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...eld-keywords=american+passenger+car&x=19&y=22 

there is not much if any narrow gauge, but the books are good, I have both of them.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul

You can use the following web site Book Finder and the search value john h white jr in the Author field to find many railroad history books written by him.

BookFinder.com[/b][/b]


----------



## cwvs (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought the set (both books shrink wrapped together) at Half Price Books. They seem to have a good supply. 

Hope this was helpful. 

Bob


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I HIGHLY recommend this book, and its counterpart freight car book. While you're at it, get White's book "The American Locomotive: Its Development from 1830 to 1880" Aside from Forney's "Catechism of the Locomotive" it's the single most informative book on early American steam locomotives I've ever read.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The two volumes are an outstanding piece of historical scholarship


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check Van Stockum, they seem to have one of the best railroad book selections in the Netherlands per a friend that has bought many books from them while traveling. 

http://www.vanstockum.nl/ 

Do check however, the books were also sold as a "two book set", so make sure this is the case. 

Some US vendors have the books cheaper, but shipping can cost more. You may wish to check and see if Powells or the like will ship to NL. 

Amazon was suggested, and having ordered from Amazon Germany and UK before, international shipping *should* not be a problem.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! I found out Amazon is also in Germany. Van Stockum is indeed well known here in The Netherlands. 
Still, hoping more finding simular books for narrow gauge...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the best US narrow gauge books that gives a lot of history and drawings and details of equipment construction is this one: 

http://www.sup.org/book.cgi?id=1116 

Well worth the money for the quality of the book and the contents. VERY well done, on par with a good technical/history book.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

While looking for used copies of The American Railroad Passenger Car keep your eyes open for the single volume and most heavy "all in one" original hardbound edition too lest you pass it by unwittingly.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Richard! I was able to pick up a like-new used hardcover first edition for a great price on Amazon.com.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to check out "The Doodlebugs" by John B. McCall. It is an excellent book covering history from the first doodlebugs up to the RDCs. I used it extensively while building my articulated gas/electric M-190 doodlebug model.

It is listed on Amazon.com at this URL. http://www.amazon.com/doodlebugs-se...amp;sr=8-1 .

JimC.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 28 Jul 2010 05:28 PM 
You might want to check out "The Doodlebugs" by John B. McCall. It is an excellent book covering history from the first doodlebugs up to the RDCs. I used it extensively while building my articulated gas/electric M-190 doodlebug model.

It is listed on Amazon.com at this URL. http://www.amazon.com/doodlebugs-se...amp;sr=8-1 .

JimC.

Good that you remembered that book Jim. I'd forgotten all about that one even though it's on my shelves. hehehe! It jingled my bells and reminded me of another also...
_*"Doodle Bug Country" by Edmund Keilty *- Interurban Press 1982. _This one covers rail motorcars of class I railroads in the U.S. and even has rosters as to what railroad had what along with many fine photos.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning those books Jim and Richard. Doodlebugs are very interesting stuff.


----------

